

Rich Kids Wanted: The Latest Wrinkle in College Admissions - tokenadult
http://ideas.time.com/2011/12/01/the-latest-wrinkle-in-college-admissions/

======
andyking
The very same thing is happening in Britain, where many local universities
have admissions and recruitment officers actually based in non-EU countries,
particularly in China where the value of a British degree is played up
heavily. Students from outside the EU can pay up to five times more tuition
than those from within. Some universities (Nottingham springs to mind [1])
even have campuses in Asia and the Middle East, and fly lecturers and
professors out, so the students don't even have to move to Britain to study.

I don't know if it affects admissions - whether you've got more chance of
getting into the college if you're a high fee-paying foreign student. But it
has to be a factor, when these institutions are struggling so much.

[1]: <http://www.nottingham.ac.uk/about/campuses/chinacampus.aspx>

------
JoeAltmaier
High-end schools are a lottery - more applicants than slots. Being able to pay
is a no-brainer to the admissions team. Schools are in business.

